# Looking to move to canada



## seany3533 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

My partner and i are now looking at emigrating to Canada. I have been to Canada a long time ago staying in suffield. i loved the place and have always wanted to go back to live as the lifestyle, people and the place was amazing.

My partner and i have good jobs she is a health visitor ( she has also worked in A+E department and surgey), and i work as an I.T. Contractor on storage area networks, projects implementation etc for major blue chip companies.


i have a number of questions to ask. if anyone can help any advice appreciated i know some of the questions may sound daft but usually they the most important ones.

1. is there specific provinces where the type of work i do is concentrated or is it just a spread across canada as a whole.
2. our children are due to leave school within the next 15 months, what could we put in place for further education for them within canada.
3. what is the best way to go about applying for emigrating to canada.
4. taking pets. dog, cat and degu's
5. housing, we ideally want to live out in the country to commute in. ideally by a lake as i do love to sail.
6. taxes, general cost of living etc.

7. any links or people i can contact with regards the job market to aid in searching for work.

any help on the above much appreciated even if it a link to aid in gathering more information.

we are planning a trip in september to come over to look at areas that we feel we could settle in but are open to all suggestions of places. 

we are fun outgoing people, who want to enhance our quality of life, meet new friends and to enjoy everything that canada has to offer.

obviously i will have more questions over time, and thank everyone who has taken the time out to read and reply to anything i have asked.

Thanks

Sean and Debbie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Sean and Debbie and welcome to the site. I will try and answer some of your questions for you.



seany3533 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner and i are now looking at emigrating to Canada. I have been to Canada a long time ago staying in suffield. i loved the place and have always wanted to go back to live as the lifestyle, people and the place was amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## seany3533 (Jun 4, 2009)

*re jobs in canada*



Auld Yin said:


> Hello Sean and Debbie and welcome to the site. I will try and answer some of your questions for you.


hi
My wife is a registred nurse who has been working as a health visitor for 1 year in the UK. Does Canada have health visitors or will she need to return to nursing?


Thanks for reading this mail


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

seany3533 said:


> hi
> My wife is a registred nurse who has been working as a health visitor for 1 year in the UK. Does Canada have health visitors or will she need to return to nursing?
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading this mail


Yes, there are health visitors.


----------

